# Perfect Girl Evolution



## vjjejj (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi, my friends! R u looking for some interesting and wonderful manga? I would like to introduce this one to you - "Perfect Girl Evolution", it's really worth for reading!!! 
   To Ranmaru Morii, Kyouhei Takano, Takenaga Oda, and Yukinojoh (Yuki) Tohyama, life is good.  After all, they live in a beautiful mansion on a picturesque estate and are the heart-throbs of their high school.When the boys are given a chance to live in the mansion, rent free, the boys jump at the chance.  The catch?  Transform their landlady's niece into a 'lady' or their rent triples.Easy task, right?Wrong.
   After having her heart broken in a particularly cruel fashion, Sunako Nakahara, a.k.a. Sunako-chan, has devoted her life to solitude, preferring the company of her various human anatomy mannequins  and horror movies and living in the darkened seclusion of her bedroom.  Flushing her out into the light might prove to be more than the boys can handle ...
    Will the boys be able to accomplish their task or will they have to admit defeat—and pay triple rent in the process?





 This manga keeps me entertained for hours! The characters are so loveable, the art is great, and the storyline is pretty unique. The art scared me away from buying it at first, but I bought two books of it while on vacation and I became ADDICTED to it. I realized that the art was actually really good..it was different that most manga styles. Sunako is a very unique heroine. She's a dark person and even though she's pretty, she does have her ugly 
moments, like everyone else. Sunako and Kyohei are sooo perfect for each other! =D The author's little comments about her favorite J-rock and J-pop artists are really funny. ^^
I recommend this manga to anyone who loves to laugh!The link below is free for downloading. 
Click here
Perfect Girl Evolution@001 - 1 - Hayakawa Tomoko - Comedy,Drama,Romance | manga by yuedu365.com

*Notice:* 
You need download the e-Read and install it before you download this manga.
BUT before you install this file, I strongly recommend you to scan the VIRUS firstly.
Wish you could enjoy and love this manga.


----------



## Baron (Dec 17, 2007)

More spam with Trojans thrown in :-k[-(


----------



## Linton Robinson (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah,  on the other hand it may be free.  Hard to tell without downloading the reader and he's scared me off of that.


----------

